

Blueprint for Building Habit-Forming Products is #15 on Amazon's new free books - jrrera
http://www.nirandfar.com/2013/12/i-kept-my-promise-hooked-is-finally-here-and-free-for-the-next-5-days.html

======
nireyal
Thanks for posting. Here's the book on Amazon:
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJ4A43S](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJ4A43S)
it's $0 for rest of the day.

~~~
nireyal
Looks like the link to my blog isn't working. There is a DNS issue. Go to the
book link instead.
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJ4A43S](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJ4A43S)

------
michallevin
"Hooked" is a fantastic guide for developing habit-forming products. It brings
together design and psychology in an actionable, applicable way, providing
great insights into getting your users hooked on your product. Great read!

------
grevutsky
This book is awesome - and very relevant to anyone working on marketplaces or
other types of b2c products.

